# My Spotted Nubian Kids



## Hodgson's Herd

Here are my Nubian kids born on April 23rd this year. :sun: Carolyn
Baby:

















Bobby:


----------



## sweetgoats

How adorable.


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Love them.   
Bobby is the buck I will probably be breeding one of my does to in the fall.


----------



## Di

Very pretty! I love spots!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Beautiful kids!!!


----------



## Hodgson's Herd

Thank you everyone. Carolyn :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa

Wow they're beautiful! (I may be biased though, they remind me of Lyrae. :greengrin: )


----------



## FarmGirl18

Very pretty babies!!


----------

